# Cavalier bicycle



## Gazolba (Oct 20, 2009)

I just found this bike in a thrift store. Paid $15 for it. It's an old style bicycle with front and rear fenders and chainguard. Sturmey-Archer 3-speed rear hub. Head badge is metal with a Cavalier on it and says 'Made in England'. Even the hand grips say 'Made in England'. The chain guard has a transfer which says 'Cavalier Cycle'. The really neat thing is it has a dynamo which presses against the rear wheel and front and rear lights hooked up to it. Anyone know anything about this bike company? I'd post a photo if I knew how.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2009)

post a picture, good thing is it has a sturmey-archer possibly a raliegh badged Cavalier


----------

